# Keeping Birds Outdoors



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thought about this before not sure if i made a thread about it but i've got 8 Lovebirds that have a very big cage but i'm thinking of putting an aviary in the garden for them. Only 7 would go in the aviary because one of them isn't in the same cage as the others and isn't strong enough for the outside. 

I think they would be fine outside as long as they have an indoor area for night and for when its colder. I could always bring them indoors in the winter anyway. 

The reason i would like them to have an aviary is because then they would have more room to fly around. We don't get cats in our garden much because we have a dog, so foxes are my only worry and the cold. 

I saw yesterday Tiels and Budgies in an outdoor aviary, so i thought Lovebirds would be fine too. 

Can anyone give me advice about what i would need in the aviary to keep it warm enough? Thank you


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting question. We keep ours indoors because I always think there is more to fear from rats. They can get through the smallest gaps.......:devil:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oo never really thought of rats, i suppose with seed on the floor they would definitely try and get in. The panels that i've decided to get, if the mesh is right i need to find out, come in half mesh half wood so would stop rats anyway and hopefully foxes.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> Oo never really thought of rats, i suppose with seed on the floor they would definitely try and get in. The panels that i've decided to get, if the mesh is right i need to find out, come in half mesh half wood so would stop rats anyway and hopefully foxes.


 
Rats will eat through the timber quite easily but you could add extra mesh on the inside or simply have full mesh panels using half inch mesh which would keep most rats out...........

I have conures in wooden aviaries with half inch mesh & not rat issues with them but the rats did eat through a wooden shed,,,,,,,thankfully they were met with the half inch mesh I had lined it with :2thumb:

Only downside to wooden aviaries is they get chewed into matchsticks by many species........so double meshed is a good idea.

As for keeping lovebirds outdoors - as long as they are acclimatised during the summer months before the cold sets in & they have indoor shelter from the cold winds they will be fine.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oo didn't think of this, thanks! So cover the wood with mesh from the inside, yup? I'd have to check the wood to make sure the birds themselves aren't chewing it up but they don't do much with their toys, they seem to prefer chewing up fabrics!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lovebirds are fine outside, as long as you dont have neighbours that`ll complain about the noise!
you cam always put a tubular heater in the house side for the winter if you leave them out?

rats will make short work of whatever youmake your avairy flight out of, 
mine had concrete floor with mesh in the concrete, but rats still ate through it and chomped my ringnecks.

double wiring is a must, otherwise the local cats and birds of prey will be round. sparrowhawks like to eat avairy birds, my aunts cockatiels were mashed by them, through the single mesh.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome To West Hagley Aviaries 

Thinking of getting all half mesh half wood and as advised double meshing everything from the inside after. I'll put mesh in the concrete too.

I'll get...

6' x 3' Full Wood x 3 - For the main part of the roof
Felt to cover this and protect from rain
Wood to cover the roof of the safety porch
6' x 3' Full Wood - x 6 as part of the walls and to make an indoor bit
6' x 3' (1/2 Panel/1/2 Wire) x 5 more walls
6' x 3' Frame 6' Door x 2
6' x 3' x 2 for safety porch sides

Will look roughly like this! Each little space shows a new panel. Inside I'll make an indoor area. I've probably really confused everyone now! 

I wanna get all the plans done so i can do it this summer so i can put them in when its still warm!


----------

